# Where is the best place to buy a Hymer?



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

A friend of mine here in France is looking to buy a replacement Hymer as his is likely to be sold tomorrow.....

The price range in France is not good, so given that he can go virtually anywhere in Europe without too much hassle, where would be the best place to buy a s/h LHD Hymer ?

I will pass any suggestions on to him, my suggestion would probably be Germany, but others may have considerably more knowledge than my very restricted view!

All suggestions will be considered, so the more detail you can supply the more I can pass on to him.

Thanks in advance / anticipation,

Dave


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Penquin,
A German website such as mobil.de is a good start. Brings up loads of private and dealer sales, with links to dealer websirtes.

Searchable on makes, models, price ranges, specifications.

Roger


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Link below:

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...44CgDw&usg=AFQjCNEMEI8f2s1dCnz2uOdI0KQaRp_GiQ

Note option to change language, upper right hand corner.

Roger


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

Palmowski seem to have some well priced stock at the moment.

cheers

dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks, I have passed those suggestions on, if more arrive I will, of course pass them on too.

Thanks to everyone concerned - it is not something I have ever really thought about, but if in France it is camparitively easy to buy elsewhere in Europe.......

Dave


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Penguin.
The funny thing is that earlier this year, I was talking to a French Guy and he told me that The French Government are making it very difficult to buy a M/H from any other country for various rule and regulations and many hoops need to jumped through,
We were talking of Hymers from Germany.


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Hymer's*

Hi 
I bought my van in France and achieved a good price from Jerome at Atlantique Camping Car at Tonnay Charente.
I also had a friend who had a great deal on a 544 from Palmowski and no hassle importing.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Maybe the French bloke was talking through his bum, but that was what he told me when I asked him why he did not but a van from Germany


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Stopped off at the big dealership at Sulzemoos near Munich in the spring and discussed buying to import. He reckoned they can offer good deals because they sell so many.

http://www.derfreistaat.de/

Jed


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Campirama in Belgium or Durrwang in Dortmund. Heard good reports of both of them.

Sal


----------



## twills99 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi,

I live in France and have a 544 (French registered). Just a word of warning------ in order to register a vehicle in France, apart from the need for a certificate of Conformity (not normally a problem with German produced vehicles, provided the vehicle was produced after 1.1.2000 ) the vehicle will need a Control technique (the french MOT) before it can be registered. This is where sometimes the vans have problems, because of different ways the Gas lines are fitted and vented to meet French requirements. I would suggest once the buyer has identified a van to buy, they check that the above can be satisfied. I recently spoke with a family who imported a 528 from England upon moving to France, and it cost a lot of money (over 2000 Euro's) to get it to conform for the C.T. There is also a registration charge, of about 320 Euro's, which varies from one dpartment to another.........


----------

